# CYCLEMOTOR 119cc 1919



## cyclemotor (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm new on this forum.

Please share any Evans/Cyclemotor scanned brochure, catalog, technical document ... 

I'm also looking for muffler parts (end plate) and contact breaker plate for a national magneto type R.  Please PM me

thanks in advance
Pat


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe!
Be nice to know what the model # for magneto's were.
There were two different carbs, the short earlier one(shown),  and a longer later one.


----------



## cyclemotor (Jul 31, 2020)

The one I have is a Type R/ Model C National Magneto. They were used on other early motorbikes like the Miami.







Is it a Bosch ?


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2020)

I’ve been looking for the correct Mag and chain.. pics for references I think it’s a national mag.


----------



## cyclemotor (Aug 7, 2020)

The STOCK motorbike ...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2020)

Such a big bike for a small engine.. must be pretty slow


cyclemotor said:


> The STOCK motorbike ...
> 
> View attachment 1243135


----------



## cyclemotor (Aug 8, 2020)

under license 119cc STOCK engine (mid 20s)
2HP/ 45 MPH
MEA magneto
"high performance" exhaust pipe
motorbike weight 105lbs


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2020)

At 2hp im suprized its even moving at that weight.. amazing


----------



## David Brown (Aug 8, 2020)

The first picture of the bike that says Stock.,Must have a internal speed rear hub from what i can see


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice..you can see the progression of changes through the years


----------



## toyman (Aug 16, 2020)

cyclemotor said:


> I'm new on this forum.
> 
> Please share any Evans/Cyclemotor scanned brochure, catalog, technical document ...
> 
> ...



I might be able to help you on some parts.I have a bunch of engine parts.May have a chain too.I will check Here is my early and later one.Also a advertising thermometer


----------



## cyclemotor (Feb 26, 2021)

I've never seen a Cyclemotor badge. I'd like to see a picture, if it ever existed. I know Evans had one though.

Here is a cool letterhead:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 12, 2022)

cyclemotor said:


> I've never seen a Cyclemotor badge. I'd like to see a picture, if it ever existed. I know Evans had one though.
> 
> Here is a cool letterhead:
> 
> View attachment 1364287



Have you found a badge?


----------

